# Zeon Zoysia and Bermuda mix.



## jman1120 (Jun 29, 2018)

I originally had a bermuda lawn, but the growth of trees caused it to thin. I plugged the shaded areas with Zeon and it is doing well. It is spreading to the sunny areas as well. 
I would like it to overtake the bermuda eventually. Does anyone know how I could encourage the spread of Zeon to dominate the bermuda?

Thanks!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

I have Zeon in my front yard and burmuda in my back yard. Of course the Zeon will spread like any grass with time, sun, water, fertilizer, etc.

I don't think Zeon would ever fully overtake the Bermuda but rather you'll be left with a weird hybrid. I also don't think there is a chemical to kill the Bermuda but keep the Zoysia. Depending how committed you are I would consider scorching the Bermuda (I.e. roundup) and plugging Zoysia alone... I hope this helps.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jman1120 @raymond there is a combination to control bermuda in tall fescue and zoysia. You will combine fusilade II and turflon ester. If you search Google, there is a PDF by the U of Tennessee that explains this.


----------



## jman1120 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. I will check it out.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Also, there is a recent thread on this ...search here on " fusilade"


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My neighbor has Bermuda and I have Zeon. His is creeping into the areas where mine isn't doing fantastic.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Unless you have a very precise spray setup, I wouldn't risk using Fusilade in turf. You have to have your setup right on point. I would really stick with a professional to apply it. It doesn't take much to really screw up your desired turf.

This is coming from someone who has first hand experience in screwing up with Fusilade  :?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> My neighbor has Bermuda and I have Zeon. His is creeping into the areas where mine isn't doing fantastic.


That's a pisser offer.

Especially given how much faster the Bermuda growth rate is compared to Zeon..!!!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Gregau33 said:


> Unless you have a very precise spray setup, I wouldn't risk using Fusilade in turf. You have to have your setup right on point. I would really stick with a professional to apply it. It doesn't take much to really screw up your desired turf.
> 
> This is coming from someone who has first hand experience in screwing up with Fusilade  :?


I know what you are dealing with, but if you haven't checked the PDF out that I referenced, then you should. The writer notes that adding turflon ester to the fusilade lessens the injury to the zoysia or fescue.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

raymond said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor has Bermuda and I have Zeon. His is creeping into the areas where mine isn't doing fantastic.
> ...


Honestly, its on what I call my hell strip, so I don't mind. I have about a 3-6' strip on that side of my driveway that I am contemplating changing to TifTuf Bermuda.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Old thread - i know. But, @jman1120 i'm curious how your bermuda/zeon mix looks. Do you mind posting a pic or two?

I'm contemplating the same!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

lucas287 said:


> Old thread - i know. But, @jman1120 i'm curious how your bermuda/zeon mix looks. Do you mind posting a pic or two?
> 
> I'm contemplating the same!


Also following!!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's weird seeing this zombie thread because now I'm on the opposite site of this. I'm considering plugging in some Bermuda in dead areas with the hope it will take over the Zeon.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I used fusilade for bermuda in my zoysia. I mixed it weaker than label instructs and it worked well. I spot treated, it's strong stuff so I did get a little damage to zoysia but it did curtail the bermuda.


----------

